# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Temp Exhibits Registrar - St. Louis, MO - The Missouri Historical Society

## JasonO

*Exhibits Registrar* St. Louis, MO
The Missouri Historical Society is seeking an Exhibits Registrar. (This is a temporary, full-time position.)
Duties and Responsibilities:
- The Exhibition Registrar, as part of the exhibit team, is responsible for tracking and managing artifacts and other exhibit components for the opening exhibitions at the Soldiers Memorial Military Museum.
These duties to include:
** Communicating artifact information to design team and core exhibition team
** Manage object databases, entering information required by designers, curators, conservators, and other exhibit team members.
** Prepare reports from objects database as needed by members of the exhibit team
** Tracking of collections movements within all buildings, development of exhibition checklists, and supervision of installation and deinstallation of artifacts.
** Tracking of graphics and reproduced exhibition components
** Preparation of condition reports
** Corresponding with borrowers/lenders regarding packing and shipping requirements.
- Negotiate and obtain loan agreements with institutional and private lenders, Gather correct information about each object that will be needed for any purpose associated with an exhibition. Obtain information from lenders including conservation and packing costs, loan fees, credit line requirements, mounting or framing requirements, environmental requirements, insurance values and conditions, and any other lender-specified conditions.
- Monitor environmental conditions in object storage and exhibit areas.
Qualification Requirements
- MA degree in history, museum studies, art, or related field. Key position requiring a minimum of three years experience in museum registration with progressive responsibilities and proven experience working with art or historic artifacts.
- Demonstrated collection management database experience, MIMSY XG preferred. Advanced object photography skills. Able to drive van or large utility truck; no special license required. Good driving record, a must.
- Knowledge and understanding of the professional standards for all registration aspects of exhibitions and incoming and outgoing loans, including valuation and insurance, handling, housing, exhibiting, and documentation of historical objects.
- Strong interpersonal and communication skills
- Proficient in artifact handling with the dexterity to handle fragile artifacts safely.
- Knowledge of conservation terminology and standards
- Ability to sit for long periods of time
- Ability to lift 50 lbs. and climb ladders
- Ability to safely maneuver artifacts on carts or with pallet jacks
- Patience and attention to detail
- Consistent, methodical work approach
- Good time-management skills and ability to work independently
- Ability to assist in planning production schedule and proven record in adhering to project schedules and budgets.
- Ability to work with minimal day-to-day supervision in a collaborative environment.
- Proficiency in Microsoft Office, particularly Word, Excel, and Outlook
- Experience with CMS systems, Mimsy XG preferred
Deadline to Apply: Open until filled.
Please submit letter of interest, resume, and application to: hradmin@mohistory.org
Candidates may also respond to: Missouri History Museum-HR P.O. Box 11940 St. Louis, MO 63112-0040

----------

